# Health Check!



## Beatrice (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Again!

I have a few questions regarding this, and when to do it?
Do I do it before or after I lodge the application? This is what the embassy answered me:

"You can choose to complete your medical assessment either before or after lodging your application. Completing the assessment in advance may speed up processing. However, the decision remains at your discretion and cost, as the costs of medicals are not refunded if your application is refused."

Does this mean they will only ask me for the medical when my application is more or less approved? Or? I don't get it.. what did you guys out there do?

Do you reckon I should send in the application first?

I also heard that the doctor forwards it on?
My doctor (approved in panel of doctors) told me he will refer me to a hospital for the x-ray - how does that work then? Who forward the x-ray?

All experiences and advice will be very welcome! Thanks again all you guys out there!


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I suppose it depends on how eager you are to get it all done. If I was in your position, it would be getting it done the sooner the better, thinking that the visa will be approved without any trouble.

I am not sure who forwards the x-ray on, but just make it clear from the beginning the purpose of getting it done and ask the doctor/hospital if they know the correct procedures.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is all relatively simple Beatrice if you read all the visa information on the immi site, including booklets and links as I keep telling people
All here - Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

And yes, the normal processing routine will be something like a CO checking that an application is all in order, all documents supplied etc., and if evidence matches visa requirements, next step id for people to be notified re getting their health and police checks.
That's to save you some cost if for some reason your application does not comply and also because the checks need to be done within 12 months of date of visa decision.

*Part of the Link*
"After your health examination the reports will be sent to the department, by the doctor. There are no circumstances where you or a migration agent should be directly sending any health reports to the department.

The doctor will not tell you the results of the medical examination. However, the doctor will let you know if you have a health-related problem.

Once commenced, all medical reports and x-rays for the health examination become the property of the department and cannot be returned to you.

The doctor does not make the final decision on whether or not you meet the health requirement for your visa application. This decision will be made following an assessment by the department.

If you do not meet the health requirement and your visa application is refused, you may have review rights depending on the type of application you have lodged. The department will notify you of your review rights and provide you with information on how to apply for a review.

For more information on the health requirements decision process read the health requirements fact sheet.
See: Fact Sheet 22 - The Health Requirement

Forms to use for a health examination"

And do read the "applying for this visa section" and make good use of the *Checklist*


----------



## scootergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Beatrice,

I think the others have pretty much covered it.

But from my personal experience via correspondance with immi.gov representatives, I was told not to do the health check until my case officer asks for it. This is because health checks are very expensive ($200+ per person) and also they have a time period for it's validity. If you do it now and submit it, it could expire by the time your application get into the hands of a case officer for review. Then you will have to redo the health exam and resubmit.

I lodged my visa 476 last year and have finally heard back from immigration now. So it does take a while. I guess I'm pretty lucky since I've heard others taking 3+ years before hearing back from immigration.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Pretty sure the health checks have always been good for 12 months *cyco*, that being what immi site still says if you scroll down the link on Health Requirements and you'll get:

" Health examination results are generally valid for 12 months from the date the examination was assessed. If you have completed a health examination within the last 12 months, these health results may be used for your current visa application. However, different visas and different lengths of stay in Australia may require greater formal assessments. Your case officer will advise you if you need to undertake a new health examination."

Maybe they have introduced a change but I'd be surprised on that and even more so that they have not updated the site.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I have regularly been in contact with immi myself cyco over a number of years, both in telephone dicussions with helpdesks and trading correpondence with more senior people.

The site has undergone a couple of revisions in recent years and they do make announcements on new legislation and other changes brought in, it being one of the better sites re up to date information, and sure it is possible to find a few anomalies here and there but in most instances it is pretty spot on.

I have found that not all immigration people do know everything there is to know on the site and that is not surprising and before you rely on just verbal advice to determine that there is significant information on the site which is incorrect, I'd get it in writing for something like a 12 months validity being reduced to just 3 months would normally be announced as a new change and the site changed.

I'll stick with the site advice for now.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hey Cyco!*


> I would suggest to ring the embassy you will be submitting the application to and get their advice rather then ringing the Australian Immigration Hotline.
> 
> Apprently it so that the Immigration in Australia go by one set of rules, but other countries go by their own rules. As we experienced the hard way.
> 
> ...


It is most times going to be easier for people overseas to ring embassies and speak to immigration people there when they can, given time zones but if they can co-ordinate themselves to ring Australia just on office start up time here and have a cheap phone card system at their disposal, it may be just as easy to do it to Australia and if embassies have a per minute charge as I've heard some do, it may even then wiork out cheaper.

The other way of contact re queries on detail for which an answer cannot be got elsewhere is to email.

*But the main thing that needs to be known! *

Whilst it may seem that embassies depart from Immigration Regulations it is more than likely that they do just have some local procedural applications and that is certainly true for even tourist visas from what Immigration consider high risk countries.

That said, whatever embassy staff people are in contact with, when it comes down to Immigration Regulations, there is only one set of regulations and they are set out as Australian Law, legislated by the Australian Parliament.

One of the blatantly obvious traits that Mike and I have recognised here for a couple of years now is that people do not read the Immigration Regulations thoroughly, all the sections, the links that may need to another link etc. and then there's the relevant Booklets as well, the Checklist I've mentioned previously, if prospective applicants read all that is available to them, then we would likely have far less enquiries on immigration at this forum.

So look, stating something like

*



Therefore I would not recommend following what is stated on the Australian Immigration website if you are applying for the visa outside of Australia, I would recommend that you contact your local embassy as each embassy could work differently from Australian Immigration

Click to expand...

*is not sending the correct message.
For sure people will get in touch with an embassy overseas but immigration applications will be examined in accordance with how they meet the regulations, the one set of regulations and not another set as produced by embassies for whatever country they are in.

In that it is best for people to familiarise themselves with the regulations before applying and likely making life easier for them and immigration people, that is the message we want to convey on this forum.

So please, by all means pass on your experience but do not belittle the Immigration Regulations and send mixed signals.


----------



## angel rose (Oct 14, 2010)

*Health Examination*

Dear all,

I am new to the site and I have been seeking out answer to my current dilemna. I have a fiance in Australia who is an eligible NZ citizen and a permanent resident, and originally, we intended that I apply for a prospective marriage visa to go there early next year. I have traveled to Australia once on a tourist visa valid for 1 month last July 2010 and then i went back home by mid-August. However, when I got back, I didn't know that I am pregnant. We wanted to have the baby in Australia but when I checked on the requirements for a prospective marriage visa, specifically the health requirement, it indicated there that I would need to have my x-ray done. I checked with the embassy if I chose not to take the x-ray, will it defer my application or not? They told me its a 50/50 chance depending on the visa officer handling my case. They may either approve it and allow me to travel or they may defer it till i completed my medical exam, which for my case, after giving birth - which would might change our plans of having the baby in Australia. So we go for another option, to apply for a tourist visa. On my tourist visa application, if i got approved, when I get there, we plan to get married and apply for a partner's visa. My main concern is that, I had a history of TB as I came from a high risk country. But I have been cleared by my Pulmonary doctor and she issued me a clearance after I have completed the treatment for 6 months. However, my chest xray results showed a scar on my lungs. My doctor said it will not go away, but if I would be required to undergo further tests, I should just comply with it since I have been treated already. I have not disclosed this information on my previous tourist visa application since they did not require me to undergo a health check anyway. I am just thinking that if I apply for a partner's visa, and if i declared there that Ive had this medical condition before, will they find me unlawlful for not disclosing my health condition for my previous tourist visa application? despite the fact that I have already been treated? IWe are planning to lodge my application onshore for partner's visa, if everything goes well. I was just thinking that if i disclose in my tourist application that i had a history of TB, they might complicate or defer my visa application. Will the visa officer in Australia will review my previous tourist visa applications when I apply for partner's visa? Or will they rely on the current information/documents/evidence submitted for the visa being applied for?

I need your opinion and advise. Thank you.

ps. I am from Philippines


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Unfortunately you have already complicated the situation angel rose because of your previous TB not having been declared.
Having an Xray is a decision that Medical Officers will make but I would expect that if your history had been declared in making your previous tourist visa application, you would have been requested to have one regardless of your TB not being active.

Certainly now in needing medical care because of a pregnancy I would not think there is any way you could not be asked for an Xray.
Details @ Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

But you do have another issue and that will be actually getting a tourist visa and that will not just be because of not having revealed full information previously but there is every chance that it will be suspected you are coming to Australia not just as a tourist.
Even if you got a tourist visa it could be that your visa will have a No Further Stay condition applied and that means though you could get married, you still would not have eligibility for an onshore partner visa.

I think the approach you are contemplating has every chance of failure.
You may be better off to apply for the PMV or have your Aussie fella take a trip to the Phillipines and get married there so you can apply for a partner visa offshore, it not being a 100% certainty that one would be granted even with a pregnancy but at least with a spouse visa applied for you can then apply for a tourist visa.
It still does not remove the problem of an Xray and your best approach may be to arrange to see a doctor for a medical before applying and take along your previous medical history and in being pregnant, the examining doctor may accept the previous record if it is not from too long ago, but his decision.
If an Xray is still required and you are not too advanced, you may want to seek medical advice on whether a Chest Xray for the TB can be done with lead shielding of the abdomen region.

Either way, if you can get over the medical hurdle you could then pursue the PMV or the spouse visa if Oz guy goes over to you and then get your tourist visa for travel whilst processing occurs or wait it out in the Philippines and travel after the pregnancy.
There will be an advantage in that for you as if you do travel on a tourist visa you will still need to travel out of Australia to have the offshore visa granted, not all the way back to the Phillipines but a shorter trip to New Zealand would be sufficient.


----------



## angel rose (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer...If my tourist visa will not be approved, we don't have any other choice but to file for a PMV offshore after I give birth. I don't have any problems with that anyway since I actually prefer having the baby in my country with my family, as I have no other relatives in Australia aside from my fiance. Also, if I apply for my PMV, I would actually disclose my medical history since I already have clearance from my attending specialist. I just wonder if they do check on previous applications or history of applicant? Or do they just rely on the current documents/evidence submitted every application? Since they would be seeing the visa labels and stamps in the passport anyway? On my last visit, I complied with all restrictions imposed on my visa and have returned to my country before it expired.


----------



## gingerboy (May 4, 2010)

I've got a dumb question on this subject please...

If we are applying for a subclass 309 or 300 offshore for my partner (soon to be wife hopefully), does this mean she has to get her health checks done in her home country, i.e. offshore as the visa is applied for offshore, or can we both do them onshore (I have PR anyway and she is here on a 676 visa at the moment)? It isnt entirely clear on Immi, but I might be making it more complicated than it is!

Cheers.


----------



## can-ain (Oct 6, 2010)

Beatrice said:


> Hi Again!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding this, and when to do it?
> Do I do it before or after I lodge the application? This is what the embassy answered me:
> ...


Hi Beatrice,

We are applying for an 820/801 visa and I actually just went and did this today. I've spoken to immi several times and have been told on numerous occasions that all visa applications seeking permanent residency MUST undergo a medical examination.

We will be lodging our application in about 3 weeks, so I went in on Friday and did my chest x-ray. Cost $88 and needs to be done at least 4 hours before the medical exam. QLD Xray then forwarded the images to the doctor I was seeing (or you can pick them up and take them with you to the exam) they were reviewed and all comments were listed on the Medical exam form. They gave the images back to me and they are mine to keep. I went in today and did the medical, cost $248 and I go pick up the results in 4 days to include with my application.

When the pathology results arrive the form is completed by the doctor and placed in a sealed envelope that is only valid to the CO if received untampered.

And that's it. I panicked about this for a while, but the whole process was very easy and it's one less thing to worry about getting done.

The selling point for me was that the medical has to be done and applications that do not have these in at the time of application can potentially be delayed...

Just thought I'd share my experience with you.

Good luck!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

gingerboy said:


> I've got a dumb question on this subject please...
> 
> If we are applying for a subclass 309 or 300 offshore for my partner (soon to be wife hopefully), does this mean she has to get her health checks done in her home country, i.e. offshore as the visa is applied for offshore, or can we both do them onshore (I have PR anyway and she is here on a 676 visa at the moment)? It isnt entirely clear on Immi, but I might be making it more complicated than it is!
> 
> Cheers.


You can get a health check done in any country but if you plan on doing it here and then by time you go offshore and apply and the application gets to the stage of when a grant could be coming around you will risk the medical being out of date.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

This an old thread that has been regurgitated can-ain and Beatrice was just asking about when to do the medical and that's quite clear from the Immi site.
As to you picking up your medical results, they are supposed to be forwarded direct by the doctors office.


----------



## can-ain (Oct 6, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> This an old thread that has been regurgitated can-ain and Beatrice was just asking about when to do the medical and that's quite clear from the Immi site.
> As to you picking up your medical results, they are supposed to be forwarded direct by the doctors office.


Hey Wanderer,

Regarding the forwarding of the medical, this is the impression I was under. But because I am in regional australia, the medicare office does not forward to your applying immi office. I called to re-confirm after your post. They have issued me the completed medical in a sealed envelope to include with my application..

I was told that if my applying office was in the same city, ie brisbane, sydney etc that it would be forwarded direct, but because it is is out of town, that it is to be included with the rest of my application...

I'l include it and let you know what the CO says..

thanks for your comments..


----------



## xrissax17 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all.

This is the closest thread I have found in search for my answer in regards to Health Requirements. Right now I am on a working holiday visa and my partner and I are applying for our partners visa in December. My partner is an Australian national and I am from America.

My question in regards to health requirements is if it needs to be done within the Australia because I will be applying 'onshore'. I read previously that you should visit a Medibank and pay all fees to get an exam. This could be costly from what I understand. I will be returning to the states for a short visit in September where I still hold health insurance, and if all exams I need can be covered or partially covered by a doctor at home and used toward my Health Requirement for my application, I would LOVE to know so I can set appointments and get whatever x-rays, TB tests or whatever I need sorted.

Your help will be greatly appriciated


----------



## can-ain (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Xrissax17,

Call up your local medicare office and ask them how much it is to complete an immigration medical. I think mine was about $150-$200. Super easy, was pretty quick and I picked up the results a few days later. If you are in a major city where the IMMI office is local, then the medicare office will forward your results to IMMI on your behalf. I also applied for my visa onshore and this is the route I chose. I'm not sure about getting the medical done overseas, it may be more trouble than its worth. I do remember seeing something on the website or in the Partner Visa booklet about this, or you can always call IMMI and ask, but I would think that if your application is onshore, then an onshore medical would be the preferred.

Your chest xrays need to be done before you do the medical and this can be arranged through your local xray clinic. I want to say that the xray was about $80.

Also, the chest xray is what is done to check for TB, the rest of the medical is just standard ie blood pressure, eyesight etc.

Hope this was helpful.


----------

